# 9mm 124 gr Berry RN/Xtreme hp load workup help



## Tmc (10 mo ago)

So I have loaded Berrys RNPlated .356 at max 4.8 gn of Vit N340, COL 1.142. Verified Avg of 10 rounds 963 thru a 3.1 inch barrel temp 70deg, 29 bar. Also ran 10 rnds Blazer 124 gn thru chrono avg 1020, manufacturer states it should be 1090 so chrono is good to go. Vihtavuori data states thru a 4" barrel should be 1155 for this bullet, powder, COL recipe. the Xtreme is running 848 at 4.4 gn (suggested for N330). So I guess I am seeing slower velocities due to a shorter barrel. What would you suggest I work up to while being safe and not over pressuring the barrel, and or vel to fast for the bullet (1500)? PS barrel is rated for P+. I have 4lb of N340 powder so Im looking for good guesstimates of how high up I should try to work up the powder charge? For example should I work up in .2 or .3 gn increments till I hit 1100? Im looking to move velocities up to manufactured ammo so as to resemble same recoil as self def ammo.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## CodeSection (8 mo ago)

I'm curious, what is your chrono reading when you shoot your actual self-defense ammo through your 3.1" barrel? While the creator of Gordons Reloading Tool (GRT) died in January 2022 (start [Gordons Reloading Tool Community]), his program continues and you might find it helpful.... en:doku:start [Gordons Reloading Tool Community].

I use the expert mode. Just be sure to enter all the information correctly, including barrel length, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Tmc (10 mo ago)

CodeSection said:


> I'm curious, what is your chrono reading when you shoot your actual self-defense ammo through your 3.1" barrel? While the creator of Gordons Reloading Tool (GRT) died in January 2022 (start [Gordons Reloading Tool Community]), his program continues and you might find it helpful.... en:doku:start [Gordons Reloading Tool Community].
> 
> I use the expert mode. Just be sure to enter all the information correctly, including barrel length, etc.
> 
> Good luck!


Fed HST 124 avg 1059 ugh. I dont have windows but thanks for the links above.


*Shot List*IndexVelocityTemperatureBarometric PressureBullet WeightFt/lbsPower FactorDate*fed hst *110837029124322.911345/20/2022 10:33:38*fed hst *210677029124313.441325/20/2022 10:33:44*fed hst *310657029124312.271325/20/2022 10:33:47*fed hst *410557029124306.431315/20/2022 10:33:50*fed hst *510407029124297.781295/20/2022 10:33:53*fed hst *610557029124306.431315/20/2022 10:33:56*fed hst *710497029124302.961305/20/2022 10:34:041059


----------



## CodeSection (8 mo ago)

Tmc said:


> Fed HST 124 avg 1059 ugh. I dont have windows but thanks for the links above.
> 
> 
> *Shot List*IndexVelocityTemperatureBarometric PressureBullet WeightFt/lbsPower FactorDate*fed hst *110837029124322.911345/20/2022 10:33:38*fed hst *210677029124313.441325/20/2022 10:33:44*fed hst *310657029124312.271325/20/2022 10:33:47*fed hst *410557029124306.431315/20/2022 10:33:50*fed hst *510407029124297.781295/20/2022 10:33:53*fed hst *610557029124306.431315/20/2022 10:33:56*fed hst *710497029124302.961305/20/2022 10:34:041059


That's too bad. I know GRT has a Linux download if that helps.

I'm sure you are aware that you are already close to Vihtavuori's highest recommended of N340 of 4.9gr for Berrys RN Plated 124gr. You might want to contact them to see if they have any published pressures associated with the charge and bullet. Yes, there are variables that affect pressures, but maybe they have some idea of the average pressure of a particular load.

For new loads, I always start at a published starting load and increase it by .1 gr until I'm satisfied with the performance. I have never loaded +P loads, though most of what I have read suggests the +P loads are 10% higher than the standard highest load.

It appears you will be going past the published maximum standard load (4.9gr of N340) when trying to increase the velocity. Though, your average velocity goal should be 1059 as opposed to 1100. I'm sure you are aware of signs of overpressure (primers, etc.) to look out for.

So, I would next try 4.9gr of N340 and see how that changes things....


----------



## Tmc (10 mo ago)

CodeSection said:


> That's too bad. I know GRT has a Linux download if that helps.
> 
> I'm sure you are aware that you are already close to Vihtavuori's highest recommended of N340 of 4.9gr for Berrys RN Plated 124gr. You might want to contact them to see if they have any published pressures associated with the charge and bullet. Yes, there are variables that affect pressures, but maybe they have some idea of the average pressure of a particular load.
> 
> ...


Thanks great information and very helpful. Ill reach out to them.


----------



## Ronin5555 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have gotten 1327 FPS with that bullet, I will not offer the load but all loads should be done with a couple of diff powders to give you more options, Also as suggested above create a ladder at tenth of grain increments.


----------



## Tmc (10 mo ago)

Ronin5555 said:


> I have gotten 1327 FPS with that bullet, I will not offer the load but all loads should be done with a couple of diff powders to give you more options, Also as suggested above create a ladder at tenth of grain increments.


Thanks I did the ladder in tenth of grain and found something that worked. All cases ejected perfectly and pills poked relatively good groups in paper (for my skill level), recoil impulse similar to manufactured stuff. Problem solved. 

thanks everyone


----------

